# GSD breeders in Connecticut



## Ambush (May 25, 2010)

Hello all I'm new and I'm looking for a GSD breeder here in CT and i havent found one yet...So I'm im asking for your help I'm looking for a breeder in eastern New York,southern Massachusetts,western Rhode Island,and all of Connecticut. I have no idea how much they cost but most are around 1100-1500$ from a good breeder.(money is tight so cheaper the better but i best i can get)thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

People are going to ask you the following questions: What kind of GSD do you want? Do you want German showlines, German working lines, whites, American? What do you want to do with the dog? Agility, conformation, Shutzhund, obedience, family companion? If you're getting a puppy, do you work? Is someone going to be home? Would it be better to adopt an older dog? Have you done research on the breed?

Just some things to consider.


----------



## Ambush (May 25, 2010)

I got nothing to do for about a year and I was thinking of getting a pup,I have bin researching the breed for about three months now,I want to get a GSD for a hiking/walking buddy and give it obedience training and as family companion.I myself am home for almost all the time other then going to the store and my neighbor who lives right next door owns 2 labs.I'd rather have a pup because im home and I can start housebreaking it and start the obedience training but right now im working at home for about the next year and I got time.I would like a german working line.(ya Im new to all this but I have had dogs in the past like labs and and a husky when I was younger but I just love the GSD,I heard lots of nice things about them)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can anyone help this person


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm in CT, there aren't that many stupendous breeders here in the state that I would recommend anyhow.

In MA, I would recommend ryanhaus or Miles River,(I think that's where Brady came from?) if you google the names, I'm sure you'll come up with websites and contacts.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

www.rokanhaus.com

That's where Halo came from.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about this breeder, but I remembered coming across their website when just browsing when I was bored. I think I remembered reading that a member here had a dog from this breeder. They breed west german showlines. 

I'm not recommending or not recommending since I don't know anything about their program... just throwing their name out there.

Connecticut German Shepherd Dog Breeder


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the ryanhaus one they might be a breeder I will be interested in. They have had 3 litters from the same sire as mine. I don't think any of my dog's problems came from him and her dam is the issue. I'd get a half sibling to mine in a heartbeat. I was extremely  impressed with his lines which was why I got her. Too bad she has orthopedic issues. She looks like her daddy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you considered a rescue or shelter? There are GSD rescues and more than likely they will have puppies.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your looking for working lines I tend to like this kennel in CT 
Home - German Shepherd - Old Farm Kennels


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't rush. Take your time and do your homework.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

*CT / NEw England / NY Breeder?*

I am a looking to get a German Shepherd for my family here in Connecticut, New England or NY. I have two young kids, ages 4 and 9. First and foremost, I am looking for a family dog that has a solid temperament and can be around other people, relative, and young children. While I am not planning on have a "show dog" or entering the dog in any type of shutzhund competition, I also want a dog that will protect my family when and if necessary. We live in a suburban, wooded area on 3 acres.


My biggest concern right now is what I am going to do with the dog during normal working hours as both I am my wife work. Until the dog gets a bit older and and I can find a suitable dog walker, I was planning on sending the dog to "doggie day care" at Dog Gone Smart in Norwalk, as it is close to my job. 

I would prefer a younger dog or puppy that could grow with my family, but am not sure if it should be a boy or girl. This would also be the first dog I have ever owned as an adult (owned a mix breed as a kid), but I am determined to do this "the right way" in regards to training.

Would also prefer the classic, red and black West German line of dogs.

Anyone have suggestions? I was told to go to Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs in Virginia, but I think it is just too far.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Start a new thread instead of bumping up a two year old one.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry. Total Newbie here and I don't know how to start a new thread.:help:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Go back to the main Choosing a Breeder section and at the top left you should see an icon for  hit that and post away!

Good luck finding your companion, though you might think outside your immediate area. I just got a pup from Lee Hough at Wolfstraum - she's in PA and I'm in OR!!


----------

